#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Курсы тибетского языка в Тибете

## Светлана

всем желающим могу  отдать брошюры  Тибетского Университета  в г. Лхасе, с информацией для иностранных студентов, желающих изучать там тибетский язык. ну и поделиться тем, что знаю про данное заведение.
просьба обращаться тем, кому действительно нужно  :Smilie:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Действительно нужно!

У Вас есть эти материалы в электронном виде?

----------


## Светлана

k sozhaleniyu, v vide bukleta. esli chto, mogu otskanirovat ili vkratce otvetit na konkretniy vopros. Izvinite za translit.

----------


## Дмитрий Комиссаров

И мне тоже нужно!  :Smilie:  может стоит нам троим встретиться и получить брошюры от Вас? Как с вами связаться и договориться?

----------


## Жозефина

Да, поделитесь пожалуйста и со мной

----------


## Chanjub

А там кроме рекламы центра информация по тибетскому языку есть?

----------


## Вячеслав

Скажите пожалуйста как с Вами связаться? Меня интересует как Тибетский язык, так Тибетский институт медицины и астрологии, который расположен в Лхасе.

----------


## Дохо

> всем желающим могу  отдать брошюры  Тибетского Университета  в г. Лхасе, с информацией для иностранных студентов, желающих изучать там тибетский язык. ну и поделиться тем, что знаю про данное заведение.
> просьба обращаться тем, кому действительно нужно


А Вы могли бы выложить эту информацию в открытом доступе?
С уважением

----------


## Светлана

к сожалению, возможности выложить информацию в интернете нет. Могу дать их e-mail: iecd.tu@gmail.com.Все, кто хочет начать учебу в этом году, напишите им срочно! Кстати, там еще короткие летние курсы есть. 

Вячеслав, смотрите информацию в личных сообщениях.

----------


## Светлана

> А там кроме рекламы центра информация по тибетскому языку есть?


там только описываются формальности и подробности программы обучения

----------

